# new members ≠ learning and growing



## cnycharles (Oct 14, 2012)

I was just talking with an orchid club member of a distant orchid society. He was stating his frustration about many members of his club. It turns out that a good number came along to the orchid society after they had purchased cheap orchids at box stores and garden centers, and though they joined the club, they seemed to have no interest in learning to grow their plants; when they would stop blooming they just desired to toss the old plants and try to find new, cheap plants (instead of learning to grow what they had and move up to more 'interesting' orchids).

When the big stores started selling cheap orchids, it was hoped that these people would eventually seek to learn and grow in the hobby, and be productive members of their nearby societies. This would in turn help hobby orchid growers and societies gain new members and purchasers, and keep the hobby market growing or at least from failing in the U.S. . In this case, most of the new members had no interest in learning, they just wanted to find out where they could get more cheap plants. 

I think it would be interesting to see other's insights into this situation, and what others here have seen in regards to box store orchids, new members and growing/learning members and older members who either do or don't come alongside the new members, and help them become new orchid addicts. If you've seen people in this situation, or you have experiences as a new member/old member and working with other members to grow in the hobby, I think it would be great if you could share your experiences/insights here.

thanks!
charles


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 14, 2012)

i think the entire cheap orchid selling was designed to take advantage of a successful marketing scheme, people needing a quick fix and they tend to throw things away without much thought. Perfect for cheap orchids. An orchid society is more a social club than anything, and if people come there not feeling they want to socialize with geeky orchid enthusiasts, their interest wanes really quickly. I have friends who love their cheap orchids and freak out when the flowers drop but would never go to an orchid society meeting, or the ones i have brought , feel its not their thing..even though they want to learn how to grow their orchid (initially)..but often times that wanes really quickly too when they realize how slow these things grow. The internet has changed things too...and i dare say, is outcompeting the orchid societies for attention...in Seattle, the NWOS society used to have a big show at the our Northwest gardening show every year..but that has waned down also. I show my friends my greenhouse whenever i have a party or upon request ..it has encouraged some to think about hobbyist orchids but i think their priorities (in a recession) discourage any buying of those orchids that would require a longterm commitment..i bet if a study was done you would find that the purchase of cheap quick fix dept store orchids increases in recessions (along with chocolate, coffee, cheesecake, dvds, etc)


----------



## Gcroz (Oct 14, 2012)

ehanes7612 said:


> The internet has changed things too...and i dare say, is outcompeting the orchid societies for attention...



I agree 100%! The truly sad thing is that writing on the internet is like the writing on a public bathroom wall...largely erroneous compared to real infor available. An orchid society, for those who want to learn, is an invaluable resource for the area... I mean to say that culture information can vary depending on region. Orchid societies are great to learn how to grow in your area. The internet is largely responsible for the increasing introvertedness of our society... why go meet people face to face when you can lurk on the net and pretend to be someone else.

As far as box store orchids, they are designed to be throw aways. Some tags even say it outright, "Once it's out of bloom, just throw it away! Don't worry, we'll grow more!" That being said, if you are a savvy consumer, and grower, you can get some great plants for a ridiculously cheap price at the box stores.

I hope and pray that this is just a passing trend in our hobby. Things in life tend to be cyclical. But, I'm not holding my breath, just adapting to the changing market and paradigm.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2012)

The stores that sell Phals around here are turning more and more to the artificially colored ones -- and that company is putting their dye into Phals with color and coming up with colors that are, well, not natural. If that is the trend, then I don't see much hope for getting people who buy these interested in joining a society. If they do bloom again, their owners will be disappointed and either throw them away and buy new ones, or give up on orchids.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 14, 2012)

Its not all bad. I would have never found orchids had I not picked up a generic store phal from the trash bin @ our local grocery store (yes, I got into orchids through garbage picking!!)
Some people will turn around and ask questions and some will have no interest.

It annoys me that these beautiful plants are being propagated full of virus' and without names...and that people seem to think I want their old ones!!!!!!!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 14, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> ...and that people seem to think I want their old ones!!!!!!!!



I know!!! That cracks me up too.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 14, 2012)

Get used to it. This is the new World order.


----------



## abax (Oct 15, 2012)

Several garden clubs have visited my greenhouse and I find that most of them just aren't really interested. It's just something to do that's new. The visitors are often disappointed that every orchid isn't in bloom and don't want to listen to why they aren't. I think the learning curve is the problem. Most people don't want to do the
reading and research or put up with that ugly ole humidifier or try to understand anything for that matter.
And it ain't just orchids.


----------



## mormodes (Oct 15, 2012)

I think abax is right about the learning curve. IMHO that's what turns people off. Of course every now and then someone gets converted, like we all did. You never know when lightning will strike.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 15, 2012)

In the words of Yogi Berra:

If people don't want to come to the ballpark how are you going to stop them?


----------



## chrismende (Oct 15, 2012)

I am one of those people who initially had one single Phal that rebloomed several times for me before I got interested in which other orchids would like that same kitchen counter spot's light and temps. When I found that Paphs filled the bill, after killing my first with too much water, I began to gather real momentum. I finally got the the San Francisco Orchid Society after a number of months of ardent "lurking" online, and the rest is history! I may be a bit different from the usual beginner in that I have a lifelong history in plants in general. I hadn't been interested in orchids for most of my life because my impression was that the plants were ugly between blooming annually. That's probably one reason why Phals and Paphs appealed to me - the leaves are attractive between bloomings. 
I do think that all of us have a big responsibility with our new members of societies, though. If they are quietly listening at their early meetings, not asking questions, seeming a bit shy, we need to ask them what questions are coming up for them and really tease out what stage they are in. "What's 'Cattleya light?' was one of my first...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 15, 2012)

chrismende said:


> I do think that all of us have a big responsibility with our new members of societies, though. If they are quietly listening at their early meetings, not asking questions, seeming a bit shy, we need to ask them what questions are coming up for them and really tease out what stage they are in. "What's 'Cattleya light?' was one of my first...



Yes! Exactly! 
As someone who is relatively new to orchids this drives me mad! 
I show up at all the meetings, I'm on the bloody executive and yet most people have no idea who I am. I MUST stick out since I am significantly younger than everyone else there, so I know I'm noticed. 
Few people have bothered to ask what I'm interested in or share their experiences. Everyone keeps saying new blood is needed, but no one seems to want to invest in me. 

Same thing with AOS. I've clerked for ribbon judging and rarely have I worked with judges who have taken the time to discuss their thoughts openly. I was however, fortunate to clerk with two judges this year who were very interested in me and I learned a lot. 

Its one thing if new members just want to show up and see what its about, but don't actually want to learn about orchids, but to have a member like myself who is undoubtedly invested and interested in orchids go unnoticed is wrong.


----------



## fbrem (Oct 15, 2012)

We had been having the same problem with new member retention for a few years now. I am among the youngest members of our society and had amassed a modest, yet nice, collection before ever going to a meeting. I brought in 2 nice blooming plants to the first meeting, that obviously did not come from a big box store, and everyone welcomed me warmly. However, over the years now, I've seen many folks come and go. Most are big box store customers, like I first was, that come to a meeting or two and then never return. I don't think it's because they weren't interested in learning about orchids, I could see that they were fascinated by the show and tell plants, rather they were not made to feel welcome. It's hard to welcome new folks into a big group, it takes a group effort. 

We discussed the issue at a meeting and come up with some solutions that have worked well thus far. First, we started having a new member appreciation meeting with a crash course program (filled with lots of nice pictures) on the basics of orchid growing after our annual show when we hadve the biggest influx on new members. Second, we acknowledged that we can be a bit uninviting and not everyone has the courage or social skills to break into a new group easily. After that, many of the long-time members have put in a real effort into at least introducing themselves to any visitors before the meeting or during the refreshments period after our program. I haven't ran the stats yet but I really think it's working.


----------



## Hera (Oct 15, 2012)

I think it must be easier for a newbie to get assimilated if there are classes at the begining of the meeting for newbies. It breaks the tension and gets them familiar with some of the senior members. Not all of the groups do this, but its a good idea. I don't have a problem with walking into a room and being the annoying newcomer with lots of questions, but most people are shy and sit back, waiting to be included. 

The other side of the coin is that in any group you will have people who show up just to get the lay of the land and don't stay long term. They decide that its just too much effort, or that its just not the right environment for them. You know the true orchid addict in the making by the drool and glazed eyes. Not everyone can have that kind of intensity. 

My thought is make everyone feel welcome, and they will sort themselves out over time.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 15, 2012)

one nice thing that we started maybe a year or so ago, was the beginner's session before the regular meeting. it was heard from a few people who had come to meetings over a few years, that they would come to a meeting and nobody talked to them. they felt slighted, and didn't come back. that was/is unfortunate, because our club members as a whole are very friendly, but if you are used to seeing the same people you end up being in a routine. thus, they felt that people were 'unfriendly', which is definitely not the case.

we have also had people who were very good growers, but their personalities, though seemingly quite pleasant, were actually gritting their teeth while they were attending meetings. we have our share of orchid addicts, though they are regular members who have been around for a long time (poor mr. kot; over-run by his wife's orchid collection! :rollhappy: )

it's a strange thing that neighboring societies can have such different types of members... the rochester club to our west has a good number of people who are web and technology savvy, while I sometimes despair that anyone will ever make use of the resources available on our website and all that. also, the stos to our south in historical times has had many educational exhibits, but when I made my first native orchid display, there was only one other educational display, and that hasn't been up in years. hardly anyone also will post photographs in our show or on our website, though every phone and ipod has a camera in it..... finally our brave club president has posted some pictures (yay!)

also I know that our members excel at the refreshment-bringing and that ends up being a very nice draw to new members or visitors


----------



## abax (Oct 16, 2012)

Dear Charles, while we're on the subject, I just bought a Samsung Galaxy Slll and it seems to have a decent camera. Now, sir, how do I get photos from my camera
to ST? My user's guide just arrived and I haven't had time to read and learn, but have taken a fair photo of one
of my blooming Paphs. I'd like to show off and get comments on the quality of the bloom. There's that learning curve again!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

A lot of big box stores around here overprice common noid phals and catts. Not so much Walmart and Lowes but Hyvee, Home Depot, and florists do. I live 1.5 hours away from where the closest orchid society has their meetings and I am very shy so senior members getting to know new members would help a lot. And don't underestimate young orchid growers! :wink:


----------



## nikv (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't belong to a local orchid society simply because I don't have the time to devote to it. I keep hoping that some day I'll join, but that probably won't be until after I retire. In the meanwhile, I'm known as the 'orchid guy' at work because I bring my blooming plants into the office for all to enjoy. I've managed to get a couple people interested in growing their own orchids in the process. I frequently get asked questions regarding their care. Some of these people buy plants at the big box stores because they are affordable. If they lose them, they're not out too much. My brother Ted is one of those people who always keeps a blooming Phalenopsis on his coffee table. He used to toss them out once they're out of bloom. Now he puts them out on the terrace and saves them for me to take home. They're mostly NoID plants, but I'm fine with that.


----------



## chrismende (Oct 17, 2012)

In the San Francisco society, we are also wearing name badges now and giving a raffle ticket to each member who does wear theirs.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 17, 2012)

nikv said:


> In the meanwhile, I'm known as the 'orchid guy' at work because I bring my blooming plants into the office for all to enjoy.



that is a nice idea

a bunch of years ago I brought some of my flowering plants (mostly some rarer phal species at the time) to where I work, and many of the people there don't speak english as their primary language, and many don't speak much of it as any language...), showing them to get them interested and show the flowers. later in the day I went into the utility room where I had the box with my orchids, right next to the break room, and over half of the plants were gone! I was quite irritated and started wandering around finding the people I had showed my plants to, and found that they thought I was giving them away and each took some :fight: I got them all back, and didn't do too much show and tell after that 

abax, I don't have a smart phone, so have never tried down or uploading from one of them. if you can get the pictures onto your computer, then there are instructions I think at the beginning of the different pictures pages about using imageshack to upload to. with digital cameras, usually if you plug them into your computer with a usb cable, the computer has software that sees your camera and asks if you want to download pictures, then asks for a place on the computer to put them. I haven't used imageshack, so don't know how to use it


----------



## Hera (Oct 17, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> that is a nice idea
> 
> a bunch of years ago I brought some of my flowering plants (mostly some rarer phal species at the time) to where I work, and many of the people there don't speak english as their primary language, and many don't speak much of it as any language...), showing them to get them interested and show the flowers. later in the day I went into the utility room where I had the box with my orchids, right next to the break room, and over half of the plants were gone! I was quite irritated and started wandering around finding the people I had showed my plants to, and found that they thought I was giving them away and each took some :fight: I got them all back, and didn't do too much show and tell after that



You know the saying 'no good deed goes unpunished'. 

That's actually kind of a horrifying story. I almost lost a favorite phal at a meeting to an overzealous newbie who wanted to "make me a deal". We were having a member plant sale and a show table on the same night and luckily another member saw him walking around with it.


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2012)

fbrem said:


> Second, we acknowledged that we can be a bit uninviting and not everyone has the courage or social skills to break into a new group easily.



I always thought you guys were very inviting Forrest:wink:

I think our society is pretty good about meeting with new people, and I think once somebody comes by once or twice they often stay for a while. However as you mentioned you are the youngest member in your society and that seems to be a demographic issue in our society too.

Maybe there are better ways to make orchids more accessible to the younger, more mobile and less affluent group than us old fogies. Maybe it has nothing to do with accessibility, but still requires to much patience and space? When I was younger I wouldn't have much to do with plants outside of reading about them. I was into fish, frogs, and lizards. I know a lot of our ST members have similar backgrounds.

Maybe recruiting can cross over into the aquarium stores and herp societies?


----------



## rangiku (Oct 19, 2012)

abax said:


> Dear Charles, while we're on the subject, I just bought a Samsung Galaxy Slll and it seems to have a decent camera. Now, sir, how do I get photos from my camera
> to ST?


Angela, you can use Tapatalk to access ST and other forums from your smartphone, iPod Touch or tablet: http://www.tapatalk.com/. It works very well. You can even moderate with it. Thanks to Peter Lin over on Big Leaf Orchids for telling his forum about this great free app. 

I'm on the boards of two OSs and I think it is really important to spend time with new members or yet to be members before the meeting and let them know you are a resource for them. Try and greet people you don't recognize - "I'm sorry I don't remember your name, I'm..." You're doing PR for your OS with your conversation. Being friendly and helpful goes a long way.


----------



## Tom499 (Oct 19, 2012)

While the supermarket Phalaenopsis are often treated like a bouquet of flowers, many of the 1st plants I grew were phal rejects from friends and family, and quite a few reduced buys from garden centres. I couldn't afford to start with anything else.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 19, 2012)

This is an interesting thread. It's no secret that many shows and societies are getting smaller and orchids seem to have lost their mystique because of easy availability and cheap prices. Back in the day (remember, I'm not all that young anymore) orchids were comparatively expensive because mass propagation techniques weren't available, and when you spent a lot of money for an orchid especially a rare species or awarded clone, it was something you wanted to grow on and enjoy for years to come. You got hooked, and all you could think about was the exotic plants you were beginning to accumulate. Also, about the only way you could get any information about growing orchids was to join a local society and the AOS for it's wonderful AOS Bulletin. 

Then along came the internet with it's instant access to all sorts of (mostly) good information about anything, including orchids. Over a relatively short period of time, you could research virtually any orchid subject and gather cultural information that was in many cases more accurate than anything you could get at the local society level, which in most cases only met once a month anyway. The internet is here to stay, and I'm glad it is, although I think it's an important reason why orchid societies are getting smaller. 

I agree with Lance; this is the new order of things. Not everyone has a lasting love affair with orchids. Truth to tell, they can be an economical, disposable and renewable resource. I'd rather see someone buy a Phal. at the local Home Depot for $ 12.95 and replace it every few months than drop $ 75 for a dozen roses that get dumped after a week or ten days. 

There will always be hobbyist collectors, especially of orchids that cannot be mass produced (i.e. Paphs/Phrags) and they are what keeps boutique growers like us in the game. For the rest - the ones who don't become hobbyist collectors - there's still a lot of enjoyment out there to be had. 

Thanks,


----------



## nikv (Oct 19, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> a bunch of years ago I brought some of my flowering plants (mostly some rarer phal species at the time) to where I work, and many of the people there don't speak english as their primary language, and many don't speak much of it as any language...), showing them to get them interested and show the flowers. later in the day I went into the utility room where I had the box with my orchids, right next to the break room, and over half of the plants were gone! I was quite irritated and started wandering around finding the people I had showed my plants to, and found that they thought I was giving them away and each took some :fight: I got them all back, and didn't do too much show and tell after that


So far, that hasn't happened to me. I keep them on display at the receptionist's desk and she keeps a pretty good eye on them. I did once have a colleague ask me if she could have one of my plants. I opted to buy her one of the same species and kept my plant. It's the one in this thread:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20161&highlight=digbyana

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> ...
> There will always be hobbyist collectors, especially of orchids that cannot be mass produced (i.e. Paphs/Phrags) and they are what keeps boutique growers like us in the game. For the rest - the ones who don't become hobbyist collectors - there's still a lot of enjoyment out there to be had.
> 
> Thanks,



The question is, will there be enough of us to sustain vendors like you? That's what worries me. Because the fewer vendors there are, the fewer choices us serious hobbyists will have.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 19, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> The question is, will there be enough of us to sustain vendors like you? That's what worries me. Because the fewer vendors there are, the fewer choices us serious hobbyists will have.



In case you did not notice there is already not enough hobbyists to sustain vendors like Tom. That is why there aren't many "Toms" left now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2012)

gonewild said:


> In case you did not notice there is already not enough hobbyists to sustain vendors like Tom. That is why there aren't many "Toms" left now.



There are still many good vendors around, now that we have the internet. But I know it is harder and harder for them to stay in business, especially the ones who have rarer offerings because the market is shrinking for those.


----------



## cattmad (Oct 20, 2012)

the smarter vendors are using the internet to their advantage today, saves money on printing lists and postage costs and is a very good way to attract new customers


----------



## fbrem (Oct 21, 2012)

Rick said:


> I always thought you guys were very inviting Forrest:wink: ....... Maybe recruiting can cross over into the aquarium stores and herp societies?



Thanks Rick, I appreciate the comment. However were often quite a bit nicer to our speakers than our visitors. I can't ever remember cooking a nice meal for a visitors. Hey, maybe that's the ticket. Instead of inviting the select few over to eat and mingle with the speakers we should invite the visitors too!!! What could be more welcoming than that.

As for the demographic issue, I think younger folks are too caught up in the fast paced action of the modern world, and as Tom said would rather get their info from the internet than from taking 2-3 hours out of their day and visit their local society. I definitely heavily use the internet to research but IMO there's no substitute for getting together with people that share your passion to exchange information and good times. 

Another issue is that, on average, younger people tend to have larger social groups, and that comes with its own set of demands. I've realized that as I went from high school, to college, to grad school, and now into the working world that the size of my social group and my responsibilities has taken on an unfortunate inverse relationship. Oh well! there's only so much we can do with our time. I think that as people age it becomes more common to seek out others that you can relate to and I'll remain optimistic that the societies will ultimately benefit from that.

Good idea about linking to other groups though, we all share the same desire to bring unusual aspects into our lives and be the masters of our small domains!


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2012)

I wouldn't say I'm from that age demographic that has replaced human/nature contact with the virtual contact of the internet. But I would say that the computer has accelerated my ability to increase awareness and knowledge of the natural world (rather than replaced it). It's almost like a feedback loop for me. I see pics and get info on the web, I want to interact directly with the plants, more plants (in my GH) needs more interaction with other sources to get more ideas and feedback from other interested individuals (either directly with a society and its members, or on this forum). So I'm not really convinced its the internet's fault for the decline in Orchid Societies.

But I feel there does seem to be a real decline in human empathy for direct human/human contact or direct human/natural world contact. The computer and video games just seem to have facilitated this direction.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 21, 2012)

Some time ago, John Salventi did a talk (I think for the AOS?) concerning the future of commercial orchid growing in the U.S. His take was that the very large, high volume firms who mass produced for the big box stores, and the boutique growers who specialized in the rare and harder to find plants would survive. But he thought the medium sized growers would have ahard time making a profit. You might still be able to download this talk from the Parkside Orchids website, but I'm not sure since they're now under new ownership (Parkside would have been considereded a medium sized commercial grower at the time John gave his talk). 

Personally, if this were not a much smaller retirement business and I wasn't collecting a pension and social security, I could never survive on this volume of business, let alone raise a family. No question, a lot of the problem is due to the economy, but there is a changing dynamic that isn't economic and that's the internet. There are plants offered on eBay similar to our product but with different breeding stock that have prices that are hard to match. Sure, that Paph. Magic Lantern seedling might have questionable parent quality, but let's face it; when it blooms - no one is going to have a hard time mistaking it for anything but a Magic Lantern, and the $9 price is very attractive. Our challenge as boutique growers is to offer things that aren't available readily on eBay. The volume may be low, but the quality should be very high to continue attracting the hobbyist collectors. As long as ST and forums like it are around, I think the hobbyist collectors that are members will sustain those of us who are trying to do the high quality breeding they expect.

Thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2012)

:clap: Tom!


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> As long as ST and forums like it are around, I think the hobbyist collectors that are members will sustain those of us who are trying to do the high quality breeding they expect.
> 
> Thanks!



BTW

Those last two d'allesandroi are growing at an astronomical rate.

Thanks again!


----------



## keithrs (Oct 22, 2012)

At least the box store are getting people out to OS meeting!


----------



## keithrs (Oct 22, 2012)

Most people want a cheap easy fix!


----------



## keithrs (Oct 22, 2012)

fbrem said:


> Thanks Rick, I appreciate the comment. However were often quite a bit nicer to our speakers than our visitors. I can't ever remember cooking a nice meal for a visitors. Hey, maybe that's the ticket. Instead of inviting the select few over to eat and mingle with the speakers we should invite the visitors too!!! What could be more welcoming than that.
> 
> As for the demographic issue, I think younger folks are too caught up in the fast paced action of the modern world, and as Tom said would rather get their info from the internet than from taking 2-3 hours out of their day and visit their local society. I definitely heavily use the internet to research but IMO there's no substitute for getting together with people that share your passion to exchange information and good times.
> 
> ...



I completely agree.... The mid 40s to retirement age group have mostly accomplished what they want out of life and will have the means to support a demanding hobby. 

Younger folk have to many other distractions in life to worry about plants.


----------



## newbud (Oct 22, 2012)

I came here because the 2 big box phals I bought 5 years ago would not bloom for us. I went online and was looking up how to bloom Phalaenopsis and was reading about other orchids and became intrigued. It was all downhill from there. That was 9 months and 200 plants and several shows and meetings, etc. ago. And I still have not bloomed those 2 Phals. 
I guess it's like alcohol. The addict was just lying in wait.
I've loved every minute of it since. Thank you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2012)

newbud said:


> I came here because the 2 big box phals I bought 5 years ago would not bloom for us. I went online and was looking up how to bloom Phalaenopsis and was reading about other orchids and became intrigued. It was all downhill from there. That was 9 months and 200 plants and several shows and meetings, etc. ago. And I still have not bloomed those 2 Phals.
> I guess it's like alcohol. The addict was just lying in wait.
> I've loved every minute of it since. Thank you.


You are welcome. Nice to have you here among fellow addicts! :clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 23, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> You are welcome. Nice to have you here among fellow addicts! :clap:



Ha ha ha 
I feel your pain. I have just accepted that grocery store phals are stupid. I'm not terribly certain they are supposed to Re-bloom. I have much more success with species or named plants purchased from reputable nursery's. 

I wonder if the biggest thing that keeps people from orchids is patience. I am well aware of the fact that people of my generation have very little of it -at least I don't. I can't even sit through a movie!!!
Growing orchids has really been a true exercise in patience. I started growing in 2008 -it is only now that I can say I can truly re-bloom a Paph after having bloomed 4-5 and re-bloomed lowii, spicerianum, and Druid Spring several times. For the first time my collection has paphs (notice the plural) in bloom.
I have taken such a fondness to masdivallias and I think it is in part to their ease of culture (for me) and re-bloom. There is always a pretty Masdie in my grow room to keep me motivated. 
But there have been many many hardships and disappointments (as i know we've all had) as I learned how to do this.


----------

